# Umbilical Hernia



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone know how to fix a hernia? The baby is 5 days old


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You'll need a vet. I don't believe any one here would know what to do.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Only thing we use is a vet clamp. They push the "fillings" back in, and clamp the hole closed. Usually about the time the clamp falls off, or loosens, it's good to go. Call and ask for a hernia clamp.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

mjs500doo said:


> Only thing we use is a vet clamp. They push the "fillings" back in, and clamp the hole closed. Usually about the time the clamp falls off, or loosens, it's good to go. Call and ask for a hernia clamp.


Goodness, you guys always prove me wrong . Never heard of an umbilical hernia clamp... I think ill be very prepared when we start kidding in a year or so thanks to TGS


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Some will heal themselves, some will need to be done by a vet. I've not heard of a hernia clamp, may not be something we have in Australia. 

Personally I cull or sterilise any kid with an umbilical hernia, not something I want to be passing genetics on for.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could probably rig something up for a hernia belt.

Go to this page https://www.bickersonsfarm.com/BFContent.asp?Category=Health/Cria%20Care&SubCat=Cria%20Care and scroll down until you see the hernia belts. There is a picture of it. This did wonders for taking care of umbilical hernias in alpacas and llamas.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally would not use a clamp. The clamp doesn't actually close the gap in the stomach wall, but tightens the skin to hold it in...unless there is some other clamp. If it's a good sized hernia, personally I would take the goat to the vet and have them close it up. It shouldn't cost that much, but each vet seems to charge differently...so who knows. But at least call and ask and see what they would charge. An umbilical hernia could possibly be genetic, or simply, there could have been some damage done when the kid was a newborn (momma pulled too hard on the cord, etc.) and it caused a gap that wasn't able to fully heal and close up.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I looked at it better today and I think its too soon to tell if its a hernia. It doesnt push back in like a hernia would. Maybe just irritated. If its the same tomorrow ill take pics.


----------

